# Cronjobs does not run correctly



## arapaima (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't figure out why I'm not getting these cronjobs running correctly. These are for testing purposes.
I cannot recall that I had problems with cron before, so I'm clearly missing something. :\


```
# id
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
# crontab -l
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/etc:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
*       *       *       *       *       root    /bin/echo "asdf" >> /tmp/test
*       *       *       *       *       root    /root/bin/testscript
# cat /root/bin/testscript 
#!/bin/sh
/bin/echo "test script" >> /tmp/test
# tail -2 /var/log/cron
Nov  9 21:13:00 minnow /usr/sbin/cron[24419]: (root) CMD (root    /bin/echo "asdf" >> /tmp/test)
Nov  9 21:13:00 minnow /usr/sbin/cron[24418]: (root) CMD (root    /root/bin/testscript)
# cat /tmp/test
#
# ps x | grep cron
 2321  ??  Ss       0:02.95 /usr/sbin/cron -s
[...]
#
```


----------



## phoenix (Nov 9, 2012)

User crontabs don't have a "user" field.  Remove "root" from your crontab.  It's trying to run the command "root blah blah blah" and there's no such command as "root".


----------



## arapaima (Nov 9, 2012)

Of course. Thank you!


----------

